# The Taurus Curve pistol



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting looking pistol. Built in laser & light, 6+1, .380 cal. Built in belt clip, no holster needed. 

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=901&category=Pistol











.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

many good innovations for ultra concealed very short range defensive carry . but don't like carry with the trigger uncovered make a nice line of kidex pocket holsters that fit it really well and you have something.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That makes a Hi-Point look beautiful. Didn't think that could ever be possible..


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

That is the ugliest gun I have seen in a while. I have a Taurus PT145 Millennium .45ACP with Nickel slide. I love it and it shoots nice but I would never buy a Taurus or anything else for that matter that looks like that. What is this world coming to?

:hand:


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

It's definitely different.

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I will buy ugly if it's function is a thing of beauty 


but no way of knowing that yet for this , Glocks are ugly but their simple function , universal mags and holsters puts them in the beauty of function category


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I don't see a laser on a gut gun as that except of much value other than for intimidation purpose and if your target is armed with a decent barreled weapon from 10 yards or more a laser could just as easily mark the shooter using the gut gun better as a target for the shooter with a barreled weapon.

As a gut gun it looks fine if its not prohibitively overpriced as barrel length makes no difference in a point blank range weapon.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

The logic behind a laser on a carry (read: short-range) gun, is adverse positions and cover situations. For example, pulling your pocket gun in a car-jacking scenario doesn't lend itself to sight alignment, so the laser gives you an indicator of where you're pointing. 

Some argue that no shot should be taken without sight picture, and anecdotal reports say that most self-defense shots are made with an instinctual point with no time to consider sights. A laser just gives you a compromise option.

I have a CT on my P938 that I pocket carry. I got it free from a CT rep, it doesn't add to the profile of the weapon, and is activated by my middle finger when I grip the pistol, so no real trade-off that I've found. Whether it is actually practical, I can't tell you until I have to use it.


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

I would buy one right now. I have had great luck with Taurus firearms.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Taurus has typically made good guns. The laser addition is very nice. I am not a real fan of the belt clip. If using asme, it is very important to daily clean the gun. They are exposed to more sweat if worn under a tshirt and if worn between shirts are more prone to lint. You must maintain the reliability. For its size, it will likely kick like a mule.

I had one of our focus come to the range with a similar clip on his glock. I would not let him shoot. The tripper system on the glock would be to risky. This looks like a DAO type trigger. While I still don't like them it would be better than the glock. There are many things to catch a trigger on when you put it in the pants.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Neat concept, but I wish it had a thumb safety.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Lasers are great in theory, but not so good in practice. The idea is that because you're prone to focus on the threat when under stress, just put the dot on the threat and boom, good to go. The problem is that you start looking for the small dot, rather than focusing on the fundamentals of grip which drastically impacts your point of aim. 

At close range, you don't need sights or laser. Just like pointing your finger, doesn't need to be line of sight. Slightly further out you still don't need actual sights, just bring the gun up and put "metal on meat". Make sure it's within the outline of the thug - you do NOT need to get that hard focus on the front sight! It's only when you start getting farther out that you need to slow down (but hey, they're farther away so it's no problem) and focus on the sight picture. 

The other thing I don't like about lasers is that it changes your grip. It's best to do the same thing every time and unless you want that laser on every time, all the time... :nono:


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Is it double or single action? I prefer carrying a double action like my Ruger LCP


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

Upon reflection, I thought it was worth a more detailed write up. 
http://knowledgeskillgear.com/gun-sight-laser-use-it-or-not.html


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Any gun is often better than no gun. 

One thing that bothers me about this is the lack of sights. I guess the laser gives you sights. I'm not of the belief that shooting without sights is a good plan if it can be avoided at any cost. Some have faith in it, many have seen people miss at 2 feet, and many police agancies have gone to sighted fire in anything but contact fdistance type shooting after seeing far too many failures in unsighted fire. You cant miss fast enough to win.

Opinions on Taurus vary greatly. If yours have been good, ggreat for you. I've seen too many comments from people that I trust to want one myself. Comments such as over half the Taurus guns they sold in the gun shop came back for warranty work. Instructors that have seen far too many of them choke in classes.

To me it seems more like a gimmick gun than a serious defensive piece. An LCP, Smith & Wesson bodyguard 380 (or whatever the current 380 name is) or one of the other small 380's from a company with a better track record would be the direction I'd try to steer someone.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Belt clip looks cheap, but it might work okay... ugly as sin, no safety? no sights.. I dunno man...


----------

